# Easy way to put music ok iphone 3gs



## sohailgagai (Oct 9, 2011)

It's really hard I don't understand why I tunes always to put music on iPhone it's really hard procedure so kindly any expert here ???


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When you sync your IPhone 3GS to Itunes there should be a tab labeled Music, there can can select your library to be added to your phone.


----------



## sohailgagai (Oct 9, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> When you sync your IPhone 3GS to Itunes there should be a tab labeled Music, there can can select your library to be added to your phone.


When I sync why it's making backup


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is incase you have a problem there are more guides here How to sync your iPhone 3G with iTunes - Know Your Cell
and a lot more info here how to sync your iphone 3g with itunes - Google Search


----------



## sohailgagai (Oct 9, 2011)

joeten said:


> That is incase you have a problem there are more guides here How to sync your iPhone 3G with iTunes - Know Your Cell
> and a lot more info here how to sync your iphone 3g with itunes - Google Search


Ok thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome


----------

